# Setfacl and default permission



## VeNoMZiTo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, I have a problem with setfacl, I want to set default permission for user venomzito to rwx, and user www to rwx. But when I create a subdirectory something wrong happens. I set permissions with the next commands:


```
# setfacl -m u::rwx,m::rwx,g::rx,o::rx,u:venomzito:rwx,u:www:rwx app/cache/
# setfacl -dm u::rwx,m::rwx,g::rx,o::rx app/cache/
# setfacl -dm u:venomzito:rwx,m::rwx app/cache/
# setfacl -dm u:www:rwx,m::rwx app/cache/
```

Now I create a subdirectory with the apache user (web) and no problem. But when I do [cmd=]getfacl[/cmd] I have:


```
getfacl app/cache/dev/
# file: app/cache/dev/
# owner: www
# group: www
user::rwx
user:www:rwx		# effective: r-x
user:www:rwx		# effective: r-x
user:www:rwx		# effective: r-x
user:www:rwx		# effective: r-x
user:venomzito:rwx		# effective: r-x
group::r-x
mask::r-x
other::r-x
```

What is wrong?


----------



## VeNoMZiTo (Jun 26, 2012)

Nobody can help me?


----------

